# Difference between 9/10/11hp Tecumsehs?



## GTP (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone know the difference between the 9/10/11hp Tecs on the 26-30" Craftsman blowers?

Compression? Rpms? Cam?

I have a 9/29" and it looks exactly like an 11/30" I've seen up close. If it wasn't for the stickers- I couldn't tell them apart?


----------



## unvjustintime (Dec 15, 2016)

I believe it's stroke but I'll let an expert advise


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i thinks its the cylinder bore, maybe a combination of stroke and bore size though


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

From what I've seen, it's "badging." Same engine with a different label. MH


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Do they use different Crankshafts; if not, then it's mostly just Bore.

Do they use different Heads; if not, then it's strictly Bore.


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

I have a Tecumseh on a MTD that's labeled as a 10.5 hp. Sometimes it sounds more like marketing than anything else. I don't ever remember seeing another snowblower engine with a x.5 hp rating.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have an 8.5 HP; but it does seem that everyone has dropped the expression of their HorsePower Ratings and now put the engine Displacement in their advertising, expressed in CCs.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I have an Mtd with an 8.5hp stickered Tecumseh. The model number on the engine is LH318SA. I'm assuming it's 318cc. What's the model number for the 10hp 11hp....


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Vermont007 said:


> I have an 8.5 HP; but it does seem that everyone has dropped expressing their HorsePower Ratings and now just puts the Displacement in their advertisg, expressed in CCs.


Everyone's hp numbers we skewed for years. Then an SAE standard on measuring hp was established. Problem was the SAE number was lower them the number the manufactured were advertising. The gross torque number was the higher number so that became the number to advertise for most manufactures. Others just stuck with CC's.

Torque is the important number, hp is a calculation of torque.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've had a 7 hp and a 10 hp TEC apart side-by-side. In that case the bore, block and cylinder head are definitely different. Included was the carb setup, muffler and some other things. On the bigger ones, I'd suspect there's at a minimum some subtle differences between them.


If nothing else, see if you can get manuals on them and start comparing part numbers.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

I think the difference between the 9hp/10hp/11hp is Horsepower... hehehe

I've got a Craftsman 10/28....had it since new....got the manual...

Is there anything I can get out of the manual for you..??

James


----------

